# Smith and Wellstood Esse Dragon Mk2 Restoration project



## Juljas (May 5, 2017)

Hi everyone, I have just purchased an Esse Dragon Mk2 stove. It is in pretty good shape but will need new gaskets and a flue kit. Can anyone please direct me to some resources or information about this stove please? I have no idea about the history, age or specifications of this machine. Google is not doing me much good at the moment, although it did lead me here :D I have never owned a wood stove before so completely new to all of this. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## begreen (May 5, 2017)

One of these show up awhile back. The UK may be the best for parts
http://www.stovespares.co.uk/esse-dragon-multi-fuel-stove-spare-parts.html


----------



## Juljas (May 5, 2017)

begreen said:


> One of these show up awhile back. The UK may be the best for parts
> http://www.stovespares.co.uk/esse-dragon-multi-fuel-stove-spare-parts.html



Thanks Begreen. I have seen that link. I'm in Australia and I can't seem to find much info locally. The piece I have is pretty much intact. I think it will just need a good clean up and some seals. Some of the parts have dragon dolphin on them and a bunch of different number codes. Do you know if there is a manual or guide to these stoves?


----------



## begreen (May 5, 2017)

Sorry, but I've never seen a manual for these stoves. The door seals may be special. Here's another source for them:
http://stovemica.co.uk/viewcategory.php?groupid=4


----------



## Juljas (May 6, 2017)

begreen said:


> Sorry, but I've never seen a manual for these stoves. The door seals may be special. Here's another source for them:
> http://stovemica.co.uk/viewcategory.php?groupid=4


Thanks again. I have emailed them. Fingers crossed! I hope I'm not too out of my depth here


----------



## Kaba669 (Oct 12, 2019)

Juljas said:


> Hi everyone, I have just purchased an Esse Dragon Mk2 stove. It is in pretty good shape but will need new gaskets and a flue kit. Can anyone please direct me to some resources or information about this stove please? I have no idea about the history, age or specifications of this machine. Google is not doing me much good at the moment, although it did lead me here :D I have never owned a wood stove before so completely new to all of this. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 197289
> View attachment 197290





Juljas said:


> Hi everyone, I have just purchased an Esse Dragon Mk2 stove. It is in pretty good shape but will need new gaskets and a flue kit. Can anyone please direct me to some resources or information about this stove please? I have no idea about the history, age or specifications of this machine. Google is not doing me much good at the moment, although it did lead me here :D I have never owned a wood stove before so completely new to all of this. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 197289
> View attachment 197290


If interested, I have a bit of literature I can send you. Also, the largest thing to keep in mind is the paint job. The paint changes color with the heat from the fire. Parts are hard to come by but still available through specific outlets


----------



## begreen (Oct 12, 2019)

It's been a couple years since they posted from Australia. Would it be possible to post pictures of the literature here?


----------

